
The Honey Trap on East 71st Street - yasp
https://ericmargolis.com/2019/07/the-honey-trap-on-e-71st/
======
Animats
NYMag has some comments from hedge fund managers about Epstein. He claimed to
be a hedge fund manager. But, “not one institutional trading desk, primary or
secondary, had ever traded with Epstein’s firm.” “I don’t know anyone who’s
ever invested in him; he’s never talked about by any of the allocators.”[1]
So, whatever he was doing to make money, it wasn't running a hedge fund.

"Given this puzzling set of data points, the hedge-fund managers we spoke to
leaned toward the theory that Epstein was running a blackmail scheme under the
cover of a hedge fund."

[1] [http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/07/hedge-funders-have-
so...](http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/07/hedge-funders-have-some-
thoughts-on-what-epstein-was-doing.html)

~~~
peteretep
I read that a while ago, and found it compelling, but had talked myself out of
it -- if he was really blackmailing presidents, the CIA would have stepped in
at some point, had GRU not gotten in there first.

The Mossad route taken in the parent article provides other possibilities

------
muglug
There's nothing in the article to corroborate the most scandalous accusation
here: Epstein, an American born in Brooklyn, was a secret Israeli agent
operating a honey-trap in a plush Manhattan apartment.

~~~
noonespecial
The truth is boring. He's just a rotten guy who used his rotten predilection
to further his influence.

I was expecting lizard people and magic glasses by the end of this. Don't
think this belongs on the front page.

~~~
0x8BADF00D
> All sang the praises of Israel.

Did you miss this part?

------
ggm
Qui Bono? Seriously, speculative fiction is good, but speculative news
reportage always begs the question why the story flies, who benefits, and who
doesn't want it said?

I wondered this about the 'how stuxnet happened' story too: Who really
benefited from the release?

Though it is not always useful, "who said it" comes to the fore. When an
independent channel says it, verifies it, it becomes bigger. when its just one
voice, unknown, its hard to know how to judge or weight the likelihood and
impact

~~~
dbuder
It is cui bono and Epstein gets views and there are enough inconsistencies to
warrant speculation.

